# A New One from Canada!



## CanadianKenpo (Oct 29, 2006)

Greetings everyone! 

I'm Jeff, a Kenpoist from Ontario, Canada. Right now I train in Tracy's Kenpo under Neil McGillivray at Karate For Christ (a little paradoxical to non-Christians I suppose, but it works very well for us).

I just tested for my Brown belt very recently, so I'm far from an expert but martial arts is one thing I've always been passionate about. I look forward to picking the brains of the experts here for those all-important insights you've gained over the years!

God bless,
-Jeff Schmidt


----------



## Kacey (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## dubljay (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Congrats on your recent test.  Keep up the hard work.  There is a definately large Kenpo faction here on MT and it's always great to add yet another mind to the lot.

Again Welcome to MT.


Happy Posting.


-Josh


----------



## exile (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi, fellow Canadian!---welcome to MT---good to have you with us!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk and have fun posting!


----------



## MJS (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT!! Nice to have another Kenpoist here!  I look forward to your posts!

Mike


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Drac (Oct 29, 2006)

CanadianKenpo said:


> so I'm far from an expert but martial arts is one thing I've always been passionate about. I look forward to picking the brains of the experts here for those all-important insights you've gained over the years


 
With that kind of attitude you'll fit right in..Greetings and Welcome to MT..You pick our brains and we will pick yours...


----------



## Carol (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT and congrats on earning your brown belt!   

Looking forward to hearing more about your training.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 29, 2006)

welome to Matialtalk
hows the weather up there


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## zDom (Oct 29, 2006)

CanadianKenpo said:


> ... at Karate For Christ (a little paradoxical to non-Christians I suppose, but it works very well for us).



I'm pretty sure He prefers taekwondo 

Just kidding -- I see no conflict between martial arts and Christianity. In fact, I find the two go really well together.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT and congrats on earning your brown belt!


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 29, 2006)

Hello! Welcome abaord!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Oct 30, 2006)

welcome aboard


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 30, 2006)

welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Jeff!


----------



## matt.m (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome pal.


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcomeot MT brother!


----------



## JasonASmith (Nov 2, 2006)

Hello, and welcome to M.T.


----------

